# Halloween count down signs



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok Im sure yall have talked about this and Id like to see some pics of yalls. Ok as you see Ive been working hard on my yard and today being Oct 1st...well Id like to get a count down sign out there too. Soooooooooooo my question is....do yall count down from 31 to 1 or do yall just do the Oct 1st then 2nd and so forth. Give me some ideas. Im gonna do one today but wanted some ideas from yall. Thanks ....
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Heres mine. What i did was take a wood pallet, painted it to look like old wood, put some spider wbes on it, put a dummy behind it, and then Painted Signs that say The Haunted Manner - Coming Soon! - 30 Days. I use painters touch chalkboard black spray paint (made specifically to dry as a chalkboard type surface. Everyday I change how many days are left by spray painting the numbers and re-chalking them


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

From today I say it is 30 days away. I started putting items out today, small items and will add everyday so the kids walking by have something new to look at. The big items fence, mausoleum, etc will go up the weekend of the 20th so they are up at least a week to viewing.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok I did get one made yesterday and Im pretty happy with it....
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket go here and at the bottom of the page 2 is some pics and the rest on page 3. So one prop done thats new finally. But its seems I worked all day just making this one sign and the extra wood cut outs for the other numbers. Today it says 29. I bring it in about 9pm and then it goes back out the next morning with a new number at about 5am.


----------



## TNathe (Sep 28, 2006)

Off topic: 
I couldn't help but laugh sitting here at my desk. It's creepy,cute at the same time. I like it a-LOT!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I would say today is 28 days left, heres a pic of mine


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

WHat I'm thinking of doing is hanging a dummy from the light post outside our house and having a sign underneath that says...
"THE BLACK WOODS - Only at Camp Pa-Qua-Tuck's 18th Annual Spooky Walk"
and then putting a countown and maybe directions and a website link, because our haunt isn't at our house.
That might attract attention.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here's my countdown "sign". Not a current pic btw LOL!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

How in the world did you do that?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice countdown sign haunt..

i dont have a countdown sign but if i did it would be counting down to the day my festivities begin. whether it is on halloween or before.


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

-2006 countdown sign- pictures by HauntedAvenue - Photobucket

It's not finished, but its a start i suppose.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

After seeing this thread, I took a couple of minutes to put one together. It now has a place of honor outside my cube.


----------

